# Helping third world countries with infertility?



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/anjana_ahuja/article3471234.ece
I don't know if I agree with this article or not but the comments are awful!!!!
Tracey

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I put a comment on there. Infertility is nature's way of cutting my genetic line is it? I'll give him a cut where he'll bloody well feel it!


----------

